

The B-Tree: It is like searching in a telephone directory with shuffled pages - fatalmind
http://use-the-index-luke.com/sql/anatomy/the-tree

======
willvarfar
To anyone interested: fractal trees are rather in vogue as replacements for
B-Trees - search for tokudb.

~~~
geophile
Also check out LevelDB: <http://code.google.com/p/leveldb>. What TokuDB and
LevelDB have in common is optimizing inserts, at least if key uniqueness is
not required.

